# Van needed for house move urgently



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All,
We are moving from castelo De Vide to Vila Nova De Poires at the end of June and are looking for a luton van plus two people to help. We have somw usual white goods, fridge, washer, tumble dryer plus a bed and lots of boxes and some other small furniture. Does anyone know of anyone who can help or of a company in the coimbra area please?
Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you have no luck with TSA - Mudan?as - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais then?


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Did you have no luck with TSA - Mudan?as - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais then?


Hi Canoeman, 
Thanks for coming back to me  yes we did try them but they were very expensive so sadly beyond our budget. We are also prepared to offer dental treatment in exchange for help...obviously we would cover costs eg petrol, diesel, tolls, etc in cash and then dental treatment up to an agreed value for help/services provided, should anyone be interested in an exchange even.
I will keep looking also for other companys, but these guys are really beyond our budget in this minute.

Cheers


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Btw...am I allowed to put this on here as a possible exchange wanted or is that against forum rules? ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TAO22 said:


> Btw...am I allowed to put this on here as a possible exchange wanted or is that against forum rules? ?


Yes that would be against the rules


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, see my recent post re. space in van going to/from UK. We could come via Coimbra - and we DO both need dental work, as it happens! - but the only problem is the timing, end of June would be too early...are your dates flexible? Regards John


----------

